# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Bestellijst Ontwerp

## DestinyJK

Hallo,
Ik ben al een aantal dagen aan het puzzelen met excel maar ik ben erachter gekomen dat ik er niet veel van snap. Ik was aan het proberen om een bestellijst te maken voor de verkoop van producten.
Mijn idee is dus dat ik rijtjes heb met:

Naam van Klant | Hoeveelheid van Product | Bedrag wat de klant betaald | Heeft de klant betaald ja/nee | Heb ik het product afgeleverd ja/nee | Bedrag wat ik verdien (winst) | 

Dus dat ik een makkelijk overzichtje heb van alle inkomens, uitgaven en wat ik uiteindelijk overhoud. Dat het ook makkelijk te zien is wie het product al heeft ontvangen en betaald etc. etc. 

Wat ik tot nu toe heb kunnen produceren van al een bestaand bestandje via internet staat in de bijlage.

Ik hoop dat jullie mij verder kunnen helpen.
Mvg,
Jordi van den Kieboom

----------


## WMartens

Wat wil je precies bereiken? Welke formule/veld is je probleem?

Ik begrijp ook het verschil niet tussen je laatste 2 kolommen. Inkomsten en totaal is precies hetzelfde, tenzij je inkomsten specifieert als totaalbedrag (bruto) verminderd met kortingen, klachten op product, wisselkoersverschillen, betalingsverschillen, contantkortingen.
Je zou ook inkomsten kunnen veranderen naar winst, maar dan heb je de kostprijzen van je goederen nodig.

----------

